# Strat and Tele



## Itchy Brother (Feb 26, 2012)

Tinkering in the shop today and Im working on two Guitar bodies.One is a Walnut top and African Mahogany bottom Tele.The other is a Stratocaster in African Mahogany.They are in rough form right now.Ill post them again when Im finished with them.Whoa,Pic's too darn big.


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome Itchy!!! I think its amazing that you can make a guitar body on the lathe!!!! Just messing with ya! This is the turning section of the forum.

You do amazing work though. Ive been following you on WWT for some time. I always enjoy seeing your pics!!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Feb 26, 2012)

Opps! Couldnt see the tree's fer the forest!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2012)

Gary,

We have several luthiers here now so I started a new section for you guys. Yours is the first thread in it. Nice work. 

I'll resize your pictures after dark I'm still millin' like a villian . . . . . . .


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking good Gary, looking good.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice work!

Can't wait to see some more threads in this section!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Feb 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Gary,
> 
> We have several luthiers here now so I started a new section for you guys. Yours is the first thread in it. Nice work.
> 
> I'll resize your pictures after dark I'm still millin' like a villian . . . . . . .


Thanks Kevin.


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> millin' like a villian . . . . . . .



Kevin that needs to be your signature, and why isnt it already ?? 

Gary, If this is "moderately skilled", I cant wait to see once you get good !


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like one of the mods resized it already thanks whoever you were. 

We need to move any luthier-type threads into this section so any members who have one i.e. Spanky etc. let a mod know so we can move it here. I'm really swamped right now guys so I could use all the help I can get. . . . .

Thanks guys I am loving the people who are continuing to build this unique site and I appreciate each and every one of you. 




.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Feb 27, 2012)

I finished the Walnut African Mahogany one.


----------

